# Back up lights



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I have a 2006 F350, how would I go about wiring back up lights to the AUX switch? I tried to fool around with it but I am not that smart when it comes to eletronics.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Have you considered tieing it into the trailer light wiring harness? There is a lead in the factory harness that you can connect to that will work with the OEM back up lights. With all of the electronics with the plow you run the risk of killing your battery(s) by putting the back-up lights on the aux switch and having them burn all the time.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Well I would like to be able to turn them on at my disgression, would I still be able to do that?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Not if you tie them into the trailer light wires. They will only come on when backing up. There is a discussion going on about this in the new to the industry forum.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

IMO on all the time is a bad way to go. On 98% of the Fords on the road the alternators are too small in the first place when equipped with snowplows. Now you want to add lights that will draw another 50Watts minimum that will be on all the time??? Bad idea in my opinion based on previous experiences. I used to have a 88GMCK3500 that was wired that way coupled with a with a 4 bulb rotating beacon and that used to die after running it for several hours at night. Now that was in 88 with a belt driven plow pump, can you imagine what it will be like with an electric????


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Try this. Works with 3 position switch for constant on or with factory rev. lights.









Chris


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I just want to be able to see what I am doing when I put my trailer on and off at night...


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

Mystic....

Nobody actually answered your question, did they.

The wires for your AUX switches are located up underneath your fuse box.

They are labeled properly AUX1 AUX2 AUX3, etc. They are multi colored and I THINK they are cut wires with a little black-tape stuff on the end. In the same area are also some wires for your PTO provision.,...be carefull not to use these wires by accident (like I did).

These wires are all feeding 12v power with the ignition ON. the first 2 switches are 30AMP the other 3 are 15AMP, i think.

For backuplights, either ground the light to the frame or body then run a wire up your frame and in through the firewall to the wires you found. (Its a lot easier to get to these wires if you drop the fuse box)

If you have a backrack, I suggest grounding the backrack to the truck frame and not depending on the metal to metal contact of the bolts...

If you're putting backup lights somewhere else, ground them where ever you like.

If I can help you any more, let me know...


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Mysticlandscape said:


> I just want to be able to see what I am doing when I put my trailer on and off at night...


Leave truck in reverse and put on the E-brake if it is an auto.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Big D thats just a accident waiting to happen Just not safe.....Some drivers need to have control for other activities other than backing up they are work lites and we use our for loading and unloading and even repairs with nite work


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Do it with the engine off then. If you have a good e-brake and apply it properly it shouldn't be a problem either way thats all.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Mysticlandscape said:


> I have a 2006 F350, how would I go about wiring back up lights to the AUX switch? I tried to fool around with it but I am not that smart when it comes to eletronics.


Mystic--your trailer plug has a reverse wire in it. Just buy a female plug end that fits into your trailer plug and find the reverse wire (I think its the middle one in a 7 prong outlet) and wire some reverse lights to the other end and plug them together, you might have to ground them


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I would like to use them if I am working behind the truck, I am going to try and do it tmorw night ill let you guys know


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

Get the lights you want, a switch (that can handle the amps of the lights),some wire, and an in-line fuse. Mount the lights. Run a ground wire from neg.(-) of light to the frame or neg. side of bat. You might need to ground the switch if you get one that lights up. Then run Positive (+) side of light to the acc. on switch. Then run a wire from power or + on switch to the in-line fuse. Then from in-line fuse to the positive (+) on bat.:salute:


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Big Dog D said:


> Do it with the engine off then. If you have a good e-brake and apply it properly it shouldn't be a problem either way thats all.


that wont work. you need pressure in the trans for the switch to close and activate the lights


----------



## natlancaster (Nov 7, 2006)

clark lawn said:


> that wont work. you need pressure in the trans for the switch to close and activate the lights


Nope! Doesn't need to be running.Just key on and in reverse.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*reverse lights*

I have a set of lights on my superduty that go on in reverse for plowing and I have a set of lights in the rear for hooking up traliors and loading and unloading trailors. just ran a wire along the frame to the rear of the truck and hook up power to a source that shuts of when the truck dose. Because if you are like me I forget to shut the lights off and run my battery dead. Steve


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Outfitter Switches*

I hooked by backup lights on the outfitter switches and love them. It is definately nice being able to use them times other than just backing up.

Depending on the light, it may not even require ground. My lights from Murrays had + and - , but by screwing them into the rear bumper they were automatically grounded through the mount and I just snipped the ground wire & ran the positive to the outfitter switch.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Ya i got them all wired and they are sick, now i gutta find a use for the other two switches.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I can't believe some of the replys to this thread.

Mystic, Glad you got it worked out. what kind of lights did you use? got any pics?

I have 55w hella fogs on my aux 1 switch, makes a great work light and a great "FARK YOU" light for them BeaMeWr drivers who think high beams = low beams.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

BSDeality said:


> Ia great "FARK YOU" light for them BeaMeWr drivers who think high beams = low beams.


Hehehe. I love your truck BS. Did the three light ID bar under the tailgate come stock or did you add it? I have wanted to put one in mine.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*line of fire*

get a line of fire light looks great i can sen a pic of mine just put mine on


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

First Time Out said:


> Hehehe. I love your truck BS. Did the three light ID bar under the tailgate come stock or did you add it? I have wanted to put one in mine.


Nope. I added it. its a 3LED per bulb unit. I added it while ago after looking at the line of fire, I thought it was a little to tacky (no offense jce). They run about $20 from autozone/napa/walmart. I put a very similar one on the trailer too. I have my parking lights on whenever I'm working for safety. The LEDs are great attention grabbers. I am going to order a full set of lights and convert the entire truck to LED for lower draw and more visibility. I'm also planning on upgrading the headlights to Silver Star's or similar and then put in a beefier reverse light since my windows are 20% tint. BTW, if anyone is curious the lights on my box are Whelen TIR6's with clear lenses.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

BSDeality said:


> I added it while ago after looking at the line of fire, I thought it was a little to tacky (no offense jce).


Same here, I like the traditional look. When I get a second I'm going to do what you did BS. Bit by bit I am going to light up my truck a little, but try not to go too far overboard.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

BSDeality;325272 said:


> I can't believe some of the replys to this thread.
> 
> Mystic, Glad you got it worked out. what kind of lights did you use? got any pics?
> 
> I have 55w hella fogs on my aux 1 switch, makes a great work light and a great "FARK YOU" light for them BeaMeWr drivers who think high beams = low beams.


Matt, Nice Ride!

How did you mount your back up lights? I am thinking about putting a set in the same place, just behind the receiver hitch. Thinking about welding a tab to the bottom of the hitch frame. That way, the frame would give some protection to lights.

I have the same Triple 3LED per bulb unit in the middle under the tail gate. I also added two single LED's under the tail gate, one each all the way to the left and right side.

Thinking about adding a Clear TIR6's under the tail gate that would flash only when I'm backing up.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

iakentdoz;332265 said:


> Matt, Nice Ride!
> 
> How did you mount your back up lights? I am thinking about putting a set in the same place, just behind the receiver hitch. Thinking about welding a tab to the bottom of the hitch frame. That way, the frame would give some protection to lights.
> 
> ...


thank you
I used some 1/8" steel and bent them to fit the angle under the bumper to fit behind the hitch. So they are protected a little bit.

Do you have any pictures of your extra LEDS? I was recently thinking of adding more LED's to the left and right like you said you have.

I don't think the TIR6's will fit under the tailgate. I believe the plastic part of the bumper will block most of the light. I would go with the LIR3's (whelen's new linear LED with much wider viewing angle). @ $55/ea they're not too bad. You could easily get them wired up to the reverse wire's. I prefer having them on all the time.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

BSDeality;332398 said:


> thank you
> I used some 1/8" steel and bent them to fit the angle under the bumper to fit behind the hitch. So they are protected a little bit.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of your extra LEDS? I was recently thinking of adding more LED's to the left and right like you said you have.
> ...


I will get some pictures later today. I have 2 amber TIR3's, I might try to see if they will fit under that tail gate.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

BSDeality;332398 said:


> thank you
> I used some 1/8" steel and bent them to fit the angle under the bumper to fit behind the hitch. So they are protected a little bit.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of your extra LEDS? I was recently thinking of adding more LED's to the left and right like you said you have.


Here are some pictures of the LED's on the back of my truck.

Notice the last pic, Had to remove some of the plastic from the bumper to be able to see the light.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

Here are some of the new KC Backup light installed just behind the frame fore the receiver hitch.

Had to make a bracket out of 1/8" steel and weld it to the bottom of the receiver frame (see last picture). Lights are not wired up yet, but will be wired to a On/Off/On switch with relay.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Do you have a daytime picture of your taillights? I want to go to LED and haven't found any that I like yet.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

BSDeality;333432 said:


> Do you have a daytime picture of your taillights? I want to go to LED and haven't found any that I like yet.


This is the best one I have right now, I will try to get a better one tomorrow. The tail lights are from INPRO CAR WEAR I under stand trying to find some you like, as I really don't like the over all look of tail light I have now. Love the how they work and how easy they were to install.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks for the pictures. ahh, yea I thought thats what kind they were. It looks like you have the black/carbon fiber ones?? Those aren't as bling-bling as the silver/chrome ones.

Is the reverse LED too? or is it halogen? For the time being I am planning on just swapping the bulbs over to LED but leaving the OEM housing. I will upgrade the reverse lights to brighter halogens too.

edit, I like the chrome on the mudflaps though.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

BSDeality;333484 said:


> thanks for the pictures. ahh, yea I thought thats what kind they were. It looks like you have the black/carbon fiber ones?? Those aren't as bling-bling as the silver/chrome ones.
> 
> Is the reverse LED too? or is it halogen? For the time being I am planning on just swapping the bulbs over to LED but leaving the OEM housing. I will upgrade the reverse lights to brighter halogens too.


No, I have the clear/ Chrome one just like the one on the Right. Truck picture is dark, so it makes them look like the black/carbon fiber ones. The reverse uses the stock lamp, not LED but then I don't believe a LED would be very good for a back up light.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

BSDeality;333484 said:


> I like the chrome on the mud flaps though.


Thanks, I had to look around to find a good mud flap that look good too. I'm thinking about installing some LED's on the chrome part of the mud flap.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Where did you get the LED's for the tail lights, how much $$?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

150 watt stainless KC's mounted on the tool box.










​


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Very nice truck 02. Where did you get the amber lights for under the door?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey thanks alot, yeah there VERSI-LIGHTS they come in LED to,I got them at the local custom shop.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

They look cool. Where is Mass are you? What custom shop do you go to?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

A place called discount perfomance down on the cape.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I searched online but couldn't find those lights. are you sure thats the right spelling?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I searched for them too and nothing. I changed them to Versa-Lights and got more hits, but still nothing.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

yea I thought of that too, didn't see them there either.


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

These might be the same thing ...

http://www.pickupspecialties.com/LED_light_bar/tailgate_led_light_bar.htm


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

This isent the same thing I have but its just like it.

http://www.reconaccessories.com/Big Rig.htm


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I like the Recon ones. 02: do yours blink when your turn signal is on? That is the only I don't like about the Recons. I am guessing I could just skip over that when wiring them in, right? All I want is for them to be on with the running lights.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

yeah mine just are runing cause on a new ford you couldent wire them like that Theres only a single set of bulbs in mine the rencon has two sets of LEDs one runing one turn like a tail light.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

02powerstroke;336138 said:


> yeah mine just are runing cause on a new ford you couldent wire them like that Theres only a single set of bulbs in mine the rencon has two sets of LEDs one runing one turn like a tail light.


Why not? On the LED one wire should be a low power (running lights) and the other wire High power (Stop or turn) and then the 3rd is ground.


----------

